# Looking for a custom made Satellite dish!



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone know a place that would be able to make and sale me a dish according to my needs? I'm interested in a MULTI FEED ANTENNA SYSTEM, the more LNBF's the better as long as I can aquire the right multiple number of satellites. Don't aks me why, LOL!


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.global-cm.net

He sells all the pieces-parts you'll need to put one together. You can either do it yourself or get some help from him, probably at some additional cost. If you live in or near Wisconsin, you might want to drop by for a visit.

Er, Why?


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

You might also want to look here......

www.multilnbdish.com

In fact, I have one of their larger dishes that I can make you a good deal on. (shipping might be a problem though) I bought one to try to make it work in Alaska, and I just didn't have enough gain this far north.


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## DVBTalk.com (May 1, 2004)

ask any geometry teachers in your own area, 
he can teach you how to create your own dish.

thats really what truely what you call "True self made dish"


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Pat A said:


> You might also want to look here......
> 
> www.multilnbdish.com
> 
> In fact, I have one of their larger dishes that I can make you a good deal on. (shipping might be a problem though) I bought one to try to make it work in Alaska, and I just didn't have enough gain this far north.


I'm also in Alaska....what were you trying to get and what were your results?


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

I was going to attempt to use it to pick up D* at 110/119, and maybe 148. I just could not get a strong enough signal to be usable with multiple lnbs.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

110 is marginal....I have a 48" dish aimed right at it and I get 52-53 signal strength at best. I may move my dish higher or go to an even bigger dish this summer.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

you could always get one of these

http://www.space.com/images/h_aerial_arecibo_02.jpg



sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Pat A (May 29, 2002)

Right now, I am using a 1.0 m for 110, and it does ok until it rains or snows. Some of the transponders at 110 come in fairly hot. I just wish dish would put all of the AT180 channels (and the HD stuff too) on the transponders that work better up here. I was alot happier when the HD was at 148, I get signal strengths into the seventies and eighties with a 24" antenna from there.


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

If I buy one of those dishes that can get up to ten satellites, where would I find a receiver that can handle that many Satellite info???


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Brownside said:


> If I buy one of those dishes that can get up to ten satellites, where would I find a receiver that can handle that many Satellite info???


You could switch up to four DISH Network slots using DISH switch(es) into a single receiver feed, but only a DISH Network receiver would be able to command those switch(es). Separate dish(es) would be needed for the west/east "wing" slots (148/61.5). You can also throw in a twin or quad LNBF for 119/110, DishPro, etc. just to make your life more complicated.

You can switch the two ExpressVu slots using their recommended switch configurations, twin, quad, DishPro, whatever. But again, you would need an ExpressVu receiver to switch those.

Ditto, more or less, for DirecTV and StarChoice, except they use (industry-standard) DiSeQ switches. I *think*
4DTV comes down from a single slot.

Or, you could switch several (Ku and/or DBS) feeds using DiSeQ switches and FTA receivers. If you have a fully-programmable remote (pricey!), fully-programmable FTA receivers, and lots of time on your hands, maybe you could build a configuration that would allow you to surf all of the channels from a single remote. But, don't count on it!

What I'd like to see is a fiber-optic MUX/DEMUX that can send many feeds down the same light pipe, *and* duplicate (or convert) any low-frequency switching voltages or signals as needed. But that kind of thing hasn't hit the consumer market just yet, I don't think.


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess for now I better stick with a FTA receiver (Fortec Ultra) that can handle 4 satellites, but then it probably doesn't even work with my dpDish-500 set up.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Why dont you just motorize one Big dish! This would work for all satellites you can "see" and the great thing about them is they find their own skew! That is a big plus when messing with weak signals!


----------

